# Gregory the Great on the progress of the elect in virtue



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 8, 2020)

The virtues of those making progress are in a certain sense fragrant with a sweet odour when other people come to know them. Paul spoke in this way: _We are the good odour of Christ for God_ [2 Cor 2:15]. Similarly, the holy Church, being fragrant with a kind of sweet odour in her elect, spoke in this way in the Song of Songs, saying: _While the king was on his couch, my nard gave its odour_.

It is as if she were saying in plain speech: “As long as the king is hidden from my sight, secluded by himself in his heavenly repose, the conduct of the elect is occupied with giving forth the wonderful odours of the virtues. Hence even though it still does not see him whom it seeks, it may burn all the more ardently with desire.” And so “nard gives off its odour while the king is settled upon his couch” because the virtue of the saints in the Church supplies us with the pleasantness of great sweetness while the Lord is at rest in his blessedness. ...

For the reference, see Gregory the Great on the progress of the elect in virtue.


----------

